# difference between WD10EZEX-08RKKA0 vs 00ZF5A0?



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 22, 2014)

can someone help me with the details of WD 1TB: 
1. WD10EZEX-08RKKA0
2. WD10EZEX-00ZF5A0

whts the difference between these 2 HDD?


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2014)

No difference from the look of it.

Must correspond to the batch number?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2014)

correct,most likely manufactured at different plants in different countries.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 25, 2014)

got the answer for a WD rep :

" There should be no difference between these two particular HDDs.
As you can see they are the same model number WD10EZEX, the second part of that - the suffix signifies the manufacturing batch number. 
So basically the only difference is that these 2 HDDs come from different batches of production. "


----------

